# New guy in the barn



## minih (Feb 18, 2008)

Buddy is a shetland (soon to be) gelding that is a Rock E grandson, and will be on our show string this year. We are very excited since he is our first shetland to show. We have watched the shetland classes but have not participated, so it will be different actually doing it. Here are a few pictures of him now, can't wait until we get him more in shape and groomed up some. He is a very willing guy and we have found his weakness--alfalfa.





















sorry the one pic is so big, I can't figure out on photobucket how to make it smaller


----------



## crponies (Feb 18, 2008)

Very nice! I look forward to seeing his show-ready pictures.


----------



## Jill (Feb 18, 2008)

Terri --

He looks really nice!!!!

Congratulations











Jill


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Feb 18, 2008)

Congratulations on a very nice guy. Wishing you the best with him in the show ring.


----------



## muffntuf (Feb 18, 2008)

Very nice! Love the Rock E Line.


----------



## Chazzy (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes, we are all very excited to show this little guy. He sure is a sweetie and is I think he will make a good first shetland for us.

Chasta


----------



## Sixstardanes (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Lisa Strass (Feb 18, 2008)

What fun!



Good luck with him!


----------



## hairicane (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats, what a nice looking guy!


----------



## Leeana (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats he is beautiful. I to love he Rock "E" line





You will love him, if you think the minis are fun wait till you try the ponies


----------



## skanzler (Feb 18, 2008)

Very nice.... Have a great show year.


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 18, 2008)

congrats

what a nice looking fellow.

Enjoy.


----------



## ctinsley (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice. You should really enjoy him. We love our shetlands.


----------



## heart k ranch (Feb 20, 2008)

Very pretty!!!!


----------



## maranatha minis (Feb 20, 2008)

Great Job!! Love the stretch. We are looking forward to showing ponies this year with you. Maybe we need to add a pony clinic to our meeting Sat.

Shelley<><


----------

